# Updated my convertible suspension



## GeezerGoat (Jun 10, 2009)

Just wanted to pass along a thank you to all on the forum, and in particular to Rukee and GeeteeOhGuy. :cheers

I have a 68 convertible that rode nose high and wallowed around on straight and level roads. Unhappy with the ride and not really knowing where to start, or what to swap out first, I did a forum search here and found the suggestions on updating shocks and suspension. 

I just (well, a friend and I) replaced the shocks with KYB Gas-a-Just shocks and added the Airlift dragbag system this afternoon, and the difference is amazing. It truly rides like a new car... well newer, anyway. 

And the air valves behind the license plate bracket looks really cool.:cool

Thanks guys! Bryan:seeya


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, it's always nice to feel a positive difference after spending money and time. If the front suspension is still original, that should be your next project. Get all the old bushings in the control arms replaced and add polyurethane sway bar links to tighten it all up. Check all the ball joints, tie rods and idler arm for looseness and replace as necessary. The steering response and cornering will be much improved.
A full side pic of the car would be nice to see too......


----------



## GeezerGoat (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Too Many, sounds like more good advice.:cheers

We did find there is more work to do. I know the tie rods need replacing, the car hadn't been lubed in some time, a couple of the fittings were bone dry. And there was a terrific old mouse nest in the frame by left front coil from previous frame off resto. They just didn't bother too finish things well... if at all.

The car now rides nice and level, but looks to me to still sit too high. Might get some pix this weekend, once I figure out how to upload them. The shot of the rear quarter panel in the garage was because the old linkage was jammed/stuck in 1st/R. A new Hurst shifter and clutch adjustment took care of that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Geezer (no disrespect intended!!) I never recommend something that I have not done myself or that I'm marginal about....I've used the KYB's and the Air Lifts, and not only do they work, but they LAST. I've had KYB's on my '67 'vert fro about 25 years (yes, the same ones), and about 100k miles, and they're still doing the job. The Air Lifts I have on another vehicle (non-GTO) and they're still fine after 10 years of service. TMP ios right, though.....check your steering/suspension, and use good quality replacement parts (Moog or TRW, etc.). Personally I don't like the Polyurethane bushings due to their noise factor....they creak like mad unless you lube them regularly.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the front steering/suspension has been neglected, plan on replacing ALL parts. I wasn't recommending the urethane bushings, only the sway bar links. New, stock, rubber bushings will be a huge difference without the noise and harsh ride Geeteeohguy talked about with the urethane bushings. 
These cars did ride higher than we have been used to seeing. When you have the front all apart, there are lowering springs available to drop the front 1 1/2 -3 inches. I usually just cut 1 coil off the original springs to drop the front about 1 1/2 inch without any expense. I use my chop saw instead of a torch, which can have negative effects on the springs tension. If you go that route, make the cut inline with where the coil ends now to keep the spring in position in the lower control arm and frame.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, if you cut the springs, beware that it will ride much stiffer. It will also corner much better! BTDT. TMP is right on the ride height....look at the old magazine tests, etc. The front end is always at least level with the rear, if not higher. Back in the '60's it was THE LOOK to have it low in back and high in front, just like the gassers of the day. It helps the car launch better due to weight transfer, and makes a better drag car. Poor handling, though, in the twisties. These days, I run stock height on fronts and a little bit of a helper in the back for a level ride. Now...where did I leave that old Econoline straight axle and Moon tank?........


----------

